# Exclusive Car Care: The Revival of the BMW 540i!!



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

This time we have a 2000 plate BMW 540i in Cosmo Black that was in need of some TLC to bring it back to life.

Few shots of the car before the work statrted






















































All the wheels were in need of refurbing due to corrosion so these were removed.



















The wheels had previously been smart repaired and were painted a flat silver which didn't look very good..










Here is how the wheels were looking after a FULL refurb..










The old shabby centre caps and wheel bolts were replaced to fit in with the newly refurbed wheels and brand new tyres were also fitted...



















Wheels protected with Ghrechniq C1 before fitting back onto car...










The calipers and hubs were a eye sore so these were painted silver and some cooper slip applied before fitting the wheels back on..



















Wheels fitted and looking good against the freshly painted calipers and hubs










I removed all trim and fittings from the car to make things a bit easier for myself



















Some 50/50's and "before & afters" during the correction stages



















Spoiler removed to allow me to correct the whole boot.










Some deeper scratches remain as they were to deep to safely remove. Car is 12 years old so bound to have some that were too deep to remove!!!
































































Few bits replaced...




























One of the roof rails kept catching my eye throughout the detail due to lack of paint on it so this was removed. The correct colour paint was ordered from Paints 4U and used to touch in the roof rail along with a few stone chips.





































Some of the body trim was badly faded, they were restored using CarPro Dlux.

Before & After



























After the last stage of machine polishing...

This is how the paint was looking after the final stages of machine polishing were complete
































































Gtechniq C1 was used to protect the paintwork and G1 for the windscreen



















Before and after of the engine bay...


















And the end result...



































































































































































Thanks for viewing


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Superb work Jay:thumb: sun is always out for your afters


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, the car looks stunning


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

wow impressive great job


----------



## Nielsen (Oct 13, 2012)

very very god job, looks like a new bmw :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Niice... These are my favourite threads! Excellent work buddy.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW- I was sure that trim was beyond saving! Very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent work buddy:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

what an amazing transformation 
Nice finish on that one!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just fantastic another great job.

Thank-you. John Tht.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

unbelieveable work! Better than new.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Quality work , thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning results achieved on bimmer, :thumb:.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks amazing, two questions tho...

What pad and polish combo did you use?
How long does the carpro Dlux last on trim that bad?

Chris.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Top job, as always!

Looks like a brand new car!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top notch every time


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The Dlux looks to be very good.

Fantastic work as usual.


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Lovely job. Were the wheels painted or powdercoated? Any idea what colour as I need mine doing. Thanks.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Epic work buddy, was in a state before.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Good work Jay, that's an excellent job :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wow, such a transformation! great job


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Impressive example of a _detail_


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The best kind of detail :thumb:

Cracking work as always sir


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Excellent work! Have always had a soft spot for these! :argie:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Exquisite transformation as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work

looks factory fresh


----------



## Dibbuz (Apr 11, 2007)

Superb! With the new bits the car can do another 12 years or more.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, is all I can say. I would also le to know what combo you used on this as my e39 needs doing as the paint is a bit flat


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a joy to watch at the end the hard work done , right Jay??

GREAT Work :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Jay!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing turn around buddy!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

Racer said:


> What a joy to watch at the end the hard work done , right Jay??
> 
> GREAT Work :thumb:


Exactly 

Unfortunately I can´t see any photos of whole car before work. It could be good for comparsion of before/after.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 26, 2012)

I rarely comment on these type of threads - I just admire the time, effort and skill that's gone into transforming each car.. but I felt the need to respond to this one and say well done on what is a massive turnaround.. the attention to detail was a real credit to you, the work you do, and the passion you have for it..

Car's looking amazing by the way


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

I watched Jay´s website and I think he got what people want. They don´t want just quick polish, they want top quality and then they can often forget about thinking of what it will cost and how much money they will spend. 
Nobody would not want to pay extra money for this type of car-spa. 

I know there´s MUCH hard work behind it that can´t be seen on photos :buffer:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good as always... good to see so much extra work going into these details!

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very very nice.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exceptional work as always Jay!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work Jay.. loved it and a great read too!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What a result! Stunning effort, it looks incredible!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic work as usual, great attention to detail:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

another stunning job and class write up


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Now this is detailing and cograts to you that you show also the rids remain ,that a credit for you ,you could not shown the pic and tell 100 correction ..


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice indeed, a lovely revival of a proper 5-series - whole car looks brilliant in the afters, like new as you would expect from the time going in to the finish and the new parts and refurb work done


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That's a cracking job, alot of work went into that, top notch :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Bugger me :doublesho

One of the best turn-arounds I've seen in a while!!! The owner must have been speechless ...

That Carpro trim restorer was effective, sorting black trim is a pet hate so I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a 'go to' product. I've just bought Poorboys restorer to try as 303 protectant isn't doing as good a job on faded plastics as I'd like 

Thanks again :thumb:

Ian


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

I use Meguiars Ultimate Protectant and I am pretty satisfied with the results it can make.


----------



## GT_power (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job.:thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Love the depth on this! great job


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Magic!

Always like your writeups Jay, informative, not too long and just the right amount and mix of photo's!:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning now, great job :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top job Jay just as expected 

Baz


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Superb work Jay:thumb: sun is always out for your afters





Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job, the car looks stunning





ShiningScotsman said:


> wow impressive great job





Nielsen said:


> very very god job, looks like a new bmw :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic:thumb:





mattyslk said:


> Niice... These are my favourite threads! Excellent work buddy.





amiller said:


> WOW- I was sure that trim was beyond saving! Very impressive. :thumb:





Simply Clean said:


> Excellent work buddy:thumb:





jlw41 said:


> Absolutely stunning work as always Jay :thumb:





xJay1337 said:


> what an amazing transformation
> Nice finish on that one!!





Titanium Htail said:


> Just fantastic another great job.
> 
> Thank-you. John Tht.





spyder said:


> unbelieveable work! Better than new.





AaronGTi said:


> Awesome stuff :thumb:





bigslippy said:


> Quality work , thx for sharing:thumb:





deni2 said:


> Stunning results achieved on bimmer, :thumb:.





ckeir.02mh said:


> Looks amazing, two questions tho...
> 
> What pad and polish combo did you use?
> How long does the carpro Dlux last on trim that bad?
> ...





matzagrin said:


> Top job, as always!
> 
> Looks like a brand new car!





stangalang said:


> Top notch every time





B&B Autostyle said:


> The Dlux looks to be very good.
> 
> Fantastic work as usual.





Liverpool-Lad said:


> Lovely job. Were the wheels painted or powdercoated? Any idea what colour as I need mine doing. Thanks.





Scrim-1- said:


> Epic work buddy, was in a state before.





johnnyguitar said:


> Good work Jay, that's an excellent job :thumb:





dave-g said:


> wow, such a transformation! great job





Keir said:


> Impressive example of a _detail_





Clark @ PB said:


> The best kind of detail :thumb:
> 
> Cracking work as always sir





JA0395 said:


> Excellent work! Have always had a soft spot for these! :argie:





slrestoration said:


> Exquisite transformation as always Jay :thumb:





Mehan said:


> great work
> 
> looks factory fresh





Dibbuz said:


> Superb! With the new bits the car can do another 12 years or more.





Bmpaul said:


> Wow, is all I can say. I would also le to know what combo you used on this as my e39 needs doing as the paint is a bit flat





Racer said:


> What a joy to watch at the end the hard work done , right Jay??
> 
> GREAT Work :thumb:





UCD said:


> great job Jay!





Browser said:


> Amazing turn around buddy!





paranoid73 said:


> Great work :thumb:





DannyDetail said:


> Exactly
> 
> Unfortunately I can´t see any photos of whole car before work. It could be good for comparsion of before/after.





Paul_D said:


> I rarely comment on these type of threads - I just admire the time, effort and skill that's gone into transforming each car.. but I felt the need to respond to this one and say well done on what is a massive turnaround.. the attention to detail was a real credit to you, the work you do, and the passion you have for it..
> 
> Car's looking amazing by the way





DannyDetail said:


> I watched Jay´s website and I think he got what people want. They don´t want just quick polish, they want top quality and then they can often forget about thinking of what it will cost and how much money they will spend.
> Nobody would not want to pay extra money for this type of car-spa.
> 
> I know there´s MUCH hard work behind it that can´t be seen on photos :buffer:





The Cueball said:


> looking good as always... good to see so much extra work going into these details!
> 
> :thumb:





Dj.xray said:


> Very very nice.





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Exceptional work as always Jay!





Ronnie said:


> stunning work Jay.. loved it and a great read too!





JBirchy said:


> What a result! Stunning effort, it looks incredible!





Keith_Lane said:


> Fantastic work as usual, great attention to detail:thumb:





horned yo said:


> another stunning job and class write up





spiros said:


> Now this is detailing and cograts to you that you show also the rids remain ,that a credit for you ,you could not shown the pic and tell 100 correction ..





Dave KG said:


> Very nice indeed, a lovely revival of a proper 5-series - whole car looks brilliant in the afters, like new as you would expect from the time going in to the finish and the new parts and refurb work done





gibbo555 said:


> That's a cracking job, alot of work went into that, top notch :thumb:





orienteer said:


> Bugger me :doublesho
> 
> One of the best turn-arounds I've seen in a while!!! The owner must have been speechless ...
> 
> ...





DannyDetail said:


> I use Meguiars Ultimate Protectant and I am pretty satisfied with the results it can make.





GT_power said:


> Great job.:thumb:





twitchDC5 said:


> Love the depth on this! great job





Chris_Z4 said:


> Magic!
> 
> Always like your writeups Jay, informative, not too long and just the right amount and mix of photo's!:thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Looks stunning now, great job :thumb:





Auto Detox said:


> Top job Jay just as expected
> 
> Baz


Big thanks to all that viewed and commented on this thread:thumb:.

Its details like this one that I enjoy most doing:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Stunning effort and fantastic result. Love these cars :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Wonderful turnaround  better than new !


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

excellent work...looks a lovely car now


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Just wow! Stunning job!


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

Amazing transformation


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great correction on that paint!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

AnilS said:


> Stunning effort and fantastic result. Love these cars :thumb:


Thanks AnilS



colarado red said:


> Stunning turnaround


Thanks you:thumb:



efib said:


> Wonderful turnaround  better than new !


Certainly looking much better now:thumb:



cossienuts said:


> excellent work...looks a lovely car now


Thanks Cossie



3R10 said:


> Wow! Just wow! Stunning job!


Cheers



npj said:


> Amazing transformation


Thanks



B17BLG said:


> great correction on that paint!


Thanks B17BLG


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome. :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------

